
Alan Kay: Doing with Images Makes Symbols Pt 1 - mmphosis
https://archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987
======
mmphosis
Alan Kay: Doing with Images Makes Symbols Pt 2

[https://archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987_2](https://archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987_2)

